# Anyone get Mountain Lion yet?



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I have not yet. Going to give it at least a couple of weeks to see if there are any major bugs.

Anyone take the plunge?


----------



## crabtrp (Sep 23, 2006)

Downloading now.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Wife installed it on her MBP this afternoon.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Got it this morning on my 2009 iMac.

So far, so good. All but my bit older VMWare Fusion works fine.


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

1. You cannot hide finder windows anymore... only minimize or close

2. Notes, iCloud sync doesn't work, so the notes i have on my iphone don't show up, and if you go back into accounts, notes is unchecked... works good with exchange

3. Mail... I don't see any of those VIP options they spoke about

4. Messages... I thought I remember reading somewhere once on ML, you would be able to receive iMessage messages addressed to your cell phone number, I don't see a way to configure that


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Make a sender a VIP
To keep track of messages you receive from especially important people, make them VIPs in Mail. You can have up to 100 VIPs.

To make someone a VIP, move the pointer to the left of the sender’s name in the message header and click the star that appears. You can also move the pointer over the sender’s email address, click the arrow that appears, and choose “Add to VIPs” from the pop-up menu.
A mailbox for the VIP is added to the Favorites bar. For example, if you make Dad a VIP sender, his messages are displayed in a VIP mailbox titled Dad.

To remove VIP status from a sender, click the VIP’s star in a message. The star is removed and the sender’s VIP mailbox is removed from the Favorites bar.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I just tested notes. Entered on iMac, in Cloud notes, saw on iPad. Entered on iPad, showed up almost immediately on iMac.


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Make a sender a VIP
> To keep track of messages you receive from especially important people, make them VIPs in Mail. You can have up to 100 VIPs.
> 
> To make someone a VIP, move the pointer to the left of the sender's name in the message header and click the star that appears. You can also move the pointer over the sender's email address, click the arrow that appears, and choose "Add to VIPs" from the pop-up menu.
> ...


Thanks, works.



lparsons21 said:


> I just tested notes. Entered on iMac, in Cloud notes, saw on iPad. Entered on iPad, showed up almost immediately on iMac.


Yup my bad, I got this working.

Thanks


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Not yet! The only MAC I have which will work with Mountain Lion is in the kids room so I'm not in as big hurry as I would be if it worked with either Mrs. Fluffybear's or mine..


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I'll put it on my MacBook Air this weekend to try out. 

I didn't get around to upgrading my iMac to Lion until a couple months ago. Probably won't wait that long this time but I'll wait until VMWare and everyone else has a chance to get things straightened out.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I put it on 3 machines yesterday. It takes a long time to install. So far so good. It told me to repair my disk on my Macbook Pro. Safari seems to load a little faster but boot up times seem about the same.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

David Pogue has a nice writeup on the new Mac OS in today's New York Times.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I ran into a few issues with Firefox on Mountain Lion (and I don't really like Safari), but upgrading to the 15.0 beta version fixed them.


----------

